# Drill chuck/shaft wobble



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would expect that when it is new I would call them and see what they say. Or find a store that has them and check others of the same model.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> I just purchased a Makita XPH102 hammer/driver drill kit.


Return it to the place of purchase as defective.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ordered online - not really a local store, but not really that far to drive to. I'll call them first and see what they say.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi FW,
Find an email address and contact the store that sold you the drill and ask them what you should do to get this corrected. In most cases they will take care of you with a replacement and a return authorization.

If that doesn't work, then drive to their store, you said it wasn't that far and take copies of all emails. The emails will have a date that starts your claim and you don't want to wait too long. Document whatever happens as a result of your visit. Remember, the replacement, if you ultimately get one, will continue under the original warranty. 

Most states have adopted additional consumer rights but how they enforce them will vary. Example, your warranty will end with a statement something like this (required by federal law) "This warranty gives you specific rights but you may have other rights which vary state by state". I happen to live in Maine which has the boldest consumer laws in the nation, nice.

But stand your ground. That shaft should not be wobbling and they should replace it.

Bud


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for your support. I will e-mail the store first. But take a look at this:




The comparisons in this video don't include Makita, but it is relevant, nonetheless.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

For more information on warranties for *Makita* Tools, go to the *SERVICE* link at makitatools.com, or contact the *Makita* Call Center at (800)4-*MAKITA*.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

And if they won't/don't do anything about it, just buy a new Jacobs chuck, they aren't that expensive.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I talked to Makita today. The guy didn't know anything about wobble in this model, but mentioned that he had heard of 1/64" wobble in other models. He wouldn't say one way or another whether there was an "acceptable" amount of wobble, but told me that wobble shouldn't be a problem in the type of work this model is intended for. That might be true, but I would really like to know whether there is a problem with it or not.

I am still waiting on the retailer to answer my e-mail. If he doesn't reply by around noon tomorrow, I will call him. I'll take it from there.

I was at Home Depot this afternoon, but they didn't have any of the XPH10 (the drill model I have) on display. I wasn't able to run any of the display models - I suppose I could have asked for a sales person to get a battery for me, but I didn't want to hang around for that. I "tested" some of the other models by trying to wiggle the chuck though. On some models, there was definitely some play - at least as much as my drill, while on others there was less or none that I could detect.

I don't think it's the play or shimmy in the chuck assembly that is the problem though. The chuck isn't loose. It's just not true, which causes the wobble. That could just be the luck of the draw, or it could be an issue with certain models. That is why I want to talk to the retailer where I bought the drill.

Interesting point: I purchased the XPH102 online from a retailer 40 miles from me because his price was $10 lower than HD at the time, and shipping was free. But now I see that HD has lowered its price to the same $119 on this model, so I would have been better off waiting and buying at HD. That way I could have just driven 3 miles to the store to exchange. So now, if I drive to the store where I bought the tool, I will have to pay the $15 or whatever the toll is on the Tappan Zee bridge. That kind of wipes out the $10 I saved. But on the bright side, I will get a chance to drive over the bran-new "Governor Mario Cuomo" bridge on my return trip - one span is now open for westbound traffic.

Of course I could just ship it back to him (I think he would pay shipping back to me), but honestly, I would rather go there and talk to someone in person.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

_" He wouldn't say one way or another whether there was an "acceptable" amount of wobble, but told me that wobble shouldn't be a problem in the type of work this model is intended for "._ 

Good thinking on a retailer's part. So if I buy a Ford work truck it could have a little shimmy and be acceptable but a Raptor should have none.:vs_mad: Too bad he couldn't blame ethanol gas for your drill quality.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

IMO, play and wobble are two different issues. Play just means the shaft might lean to one side where as wobble cannot be stopped by trying to hold it straight. His statement "but told me that wobble shouldn't be a problem in the type of work this model is intended for" is a BS line to make you go away. If the chuck closes down to a 1/16th inch drill bit you shouldn't have to chase it around to hit your starting point.

E-gads, "I will have to pay the $15 or whatever the toll is on the Tappan Zee bridge" been awhile since I was making yearly trips to NJ. Avoid the trip and insist on a free replacement, they issue a pick-up and ship a new one for free. The product is unacceptable to you and that is all they need to know.

All stores are having to learn about online purchases and how to handle defective products. If you purchased it through Ebay or Amazon there would be NO QUESTIONS as merchants are paranoid about negative feedback and thus the stores competing against that liberal policy will want to be as good, you just have to get the right person on the line.

Bud


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bud9051; You're absolutely right about the retailer paying shipping. I don't know what their policy is, but if I do have to pay return shipping, it would be at least what the bridge toll is - I would have to insure the package, thus raising the cost. I think UPS includes up to $100 insurance in their rates, but USPS does not. 

If I do have to drive up there, I could make a day of it. There are some nice trails up there I could run on.

BTW: I looked up the toll for the TZ. I was way off. It's only 4.75. I forgot that it is part of the NY Thruway, and no toll is so high as the $12.50 (E-Z pass rate; it's $15 for cash) they get for the GWB. Figures. The GWB is Port Authority. The TZ is NY Thruway.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

As to how things SHOULD be handled, recently bought a MK tile saw on line from Amazon, for like $475. Tried it, didn't like it, told them so. Immediately sent me a prepaid return label and when the item arrived at their facility, refunded my money in full ron


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Bonus! You get to check out the new Tappan Zee bridge!
Anyway, a Makita shouldn't have wobble in it. I have a lot of them and they've been great.


----------

